# Ayuda para activar un relé



## taitatayo (Ago 26, 2012)

¡¡¡ Saludos Cordiales !!! a todos los usuarios de este interesante foro....Necesito ayuda para activar un relé tipo "JQC-3F-1C-6VDC" el mismo tiene que estar controlado por una LDR, con un CI555 o puede ser por transistores tipo 2N2222........e intentado con varios esquemas disponibles en la red pero no me es posible activarlo...De antemano gratitud por sus respuestas !!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

publica el esquema,para saber donde esta el error


----------



## digito (Ago 27, 2012)

... a la base del transistor se pone un R. de 1k en serie al pin. 3 del 555, luego el emisor debe estar a masa (polo negativo), y en serie al colector el relè, y en paralelo a la bobina un diodo del tipo 1N4007 con el catodo hacìa el lado positivo, por una alimentaciòn no superior a 14V +/- .

Chau hasta la proxima .....



...obvio que el relè debe tener las caracteristicas exacta para 12V o 14V y una resistencia en la bobina de 90 a 300ohm aprox. Chau


----------



## taitatayo (Ago 27, 2012)

¡¡¡ GRACIAS POR LAS RESPUESTAS !!!
SALUDOS...este es el esquema del circuito, funciona para un led pero la señal es muy baja para activar el RELÉ.....el problema es cuando quiero amplificar esta señal (1.2v del pin3 del C.I.555) colocandole el transistor 2N3904 el rele se activa directamente, cuando debería activarse por medio de la manipulación de la LDR o el potenciometro.


----------



## josemaX (Ago 27, 2012)

No será que el led a través de la resistencia está "soplando" a la base lo suficiente para que conduzca?

Si eliminas el led (lo desconectas de un punto), funciona correctamente el relé?


----------



## taitatayo (Ago 27, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> publica el esquema,para saber donde esta el error



Listo pana el esquema es de la IMG de abajo,.....se te agradece por revisarlo...SALUDOS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2012)

r4 ,es muy grande ,pon una de 100 hom

o pon la la r de 2,2k en el led y la r del led de 220hom en el transistor

o sea intercambia r3 por r4  y prueba


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2012)

Si acaso pon el led y su resistencia en paralelo con el relé.


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 27, 2012)

taitatayo dijo:


> ...este es el esquema del circuito, funciona para un led pero la señal es muy baja para activar el RELÉ......



El circuito que subiste , sino veo mal, esta mal dibujado o mal diseñado, porque al estar montado tal cual esta en la imagen (esquematico) quedaria el CI activado constantemente.


----------



## taitatayo (Ago 27, 2012)

digito dijo:


> ... a la base del transistor se pone un R. de 1k en serie al pin. 3 del 555, luego el emisor debe estar a masa (polo negativo), y en serie al colector el relè, y en paralelo a la bobina un diodo del tipo 1N4007 con el catodo hacìa el lado positivo, por una alimentaciòn no superior a 14V +/- .
> 
> Chau hasta la proxima .....
> 
> ...



Saludos pana.....realice tu sugerencia pero se activa directamente sin que lo controle la LDR.....No tengo claro lo de la resistencia en la bobina del RELÉ.....si me lo podias ayudar con el diagrama te lo agradeceria !!!


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 27, 2012)

taitatayo dijo:


> Saludos pana.....realice tu sugerencia pero se activa directamente sin que lo controle la LDR..... !!!


  Es que el pin numero " del CI esta conectado a Cero volt constantemente, apenas le des tension este se activa.


----------



## taitatayo (Ago 27, 2012)

pipa09 dijo:


> El circuito que subiste , sino veo mal, esta mal dibujado o mal diseñado, porque al estar montado tal cual esta en la imagen (esquematico) quedaria el CI activado constantemente.



Gracias por tu revisión al esquema....te cuento que el mismo (esquema) me funciona bien con un led osea la LDR le controla bien al diodo led, pero al querer utilizar esa misma señal no se activa el RELÉ, a pesar de amplificarla con un transistor 2N3904..... Si me puedes ayudar con la corrección del esquema, o en su defecto un esquema que en verdad funcione en la practica se te agradecería  SALUDOS !!!


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 27, 2012)

Proba conectar el LDR como esta en el esquema que adjunto!


----------



## dmc (Ago 27, 2012)

taitatayo, todavía no logro comprender bien el funcionamiento de tu artilugio, el pin 1 va conectado al LDR y el preset (me parece que debería ir conectado a 0V) y el pin 2 va directamente a 0V (creo que deberia estar conectado entre el LDR y el preset, cuyo extremo (el que va al 555) debería estar conectado a +V, pero en fin, no lo he probado, solo digo lo que 1º se me ocurre, al mirar rápidamente tu circuito. Una pregunta ¿tu circuito forzosamente de ser con un 555 o podes utilizar otro CI? si podes utilizar otro CI te dejo un PDF con un circuito que a mi no me da problemas. 
Ah, el circuito esta a escala 1:1
Suerte.


----------



## taitatayo (Ago 27, 2012)

dmc dijo:


> taitatayo, todavía no logro comprender bien el funcionamiento de tu artilugio, el pin 1 va conectado al LDR y el preset (me parece que debería ir conectado a 0V) y el pin 2 va directamente a 0V (creo que deberia estar conectado entre el LDR y el preset, cuyo extremo (el que va al 555) debería estar conectado a +V, pero en fin, no lo he probado, solo digo lo que 1º se me ocurre, al mirar rápidamente tu circuito. Una pregunta ¿tu circuito forzosamente de ser con un 555 o podes utilizar otro CI? si podes utilizar otro CI te dejo un PDF con un circuito que a mi no me da problemas.
> Ah, el circuito esta a escala 1:1
> Suerte.



Que tal Dante....como comentaba anteriormente el circuito me funciona para un diodo led, pero no lo activa al rele aun amplificando la señal, voy aplicar tu sugerencia.......con respecto a tu pregunta el inconveniente es conseguir el integrado de tu esquema, pero si lo puedo hacer, lo pongo en práctica...SALUDOS CORDIALES !!!


----------



## dmc (Ago 27, 2012)

Creo que el circuito que subió Pipa09, debería funcionar, en cuanto al integrado podes utilizar un LM741, o cualquiera si respetas las entradas (inversoras y no inversoras), pero ya que tenes la placa con el 555, trata de modificarla como la de pipa09, digo...antes de comenzar otro circuito.


----------



## digito (Ago 28, 2012)

... segun el esquema debes cambiar la direcciòn del Led, si no le envias tension directamente a la base del transistor: ver imagen adjunta, CHAU.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2012)

la pata 2 .... la 6 .... 
pero lo de la pata 1 hace que la vcc sea fluctuante a mas no poder.... y anda a saber como lo paso a la placa.
*esta para guardarlo asi con el led y funcionando al lado de una virgencita, como prueba de que los mialgros si existen . *

borron y cuenta nueva seria lo mas sano .

Ver el archivo adjunto 78777


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

no, los pulsos son parecidos a la tencion de la fuente ,por eso funciona


----------



## taitatayo (Ago 28, 2012)

Es bueno saber que hay gente que se interese del tema, y mas aun si se lo hace con "HUMOR".....


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tienes que usar forzosamente el 555?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

tiene que usar forzozamente *BIEN * el 555 o lo que quiera usar .


esa es la frase correcta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

me permiten decir algo? *que tanto gre gre para decir gregorio,,,*
que ponga un rele de 6 volt como ya se lo dijeron ¡¡¡


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> tiene que usar forzozamente *BIEN * el 555 o lo que quiera usar .
> 
> 
> esa es la frase correcta.



Más bien era una pregunta, con un simple transistor puede activar un relé con una LRD. Que excite la base. El relé puede ser de hasta 9v.


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 4, 2012)

Como dice Fernandob, ya se le indico donde esta el error,solo debe corregir el coneccionado de 555!


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 22, 2020)

Quisiera activar un rele de 12v  pero la salida de activacion solo me da 200mA  no consige moverlo
la salida viene de un lector de etiquetas  dc  npn  y el voltaje de una fuente de alimentacion 12 v  10A adjunto diagrama lector de tarjeta y rele


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> Quisiera activar un rele de 12v  pero la salida de activacion solo me da 200mA  no consige moverlo
> la salida viene de un lector de etiquetas  dc  npn  y el voltaje de una fuente de alimentacion 12 v  10A adjunto diagrama lector de tarjeta y releVer el archivo adjunto 189447Ver el archivo adjunto 189448


¿ Con que tensión estás alimentando el circuito ?
¿ Estás seguro de que ese relee es de *12VCC *?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 22, 2020)

200ma es mas que  suficiente para un rele de 12/24V


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

se alimenta con 12 v dc y si le pongo corriente al rele lo mueve perfectamente esta tarde pondre mediciones hechas con el multimetro


----------



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2020)

¿Has verificado que funciona la salida con otra cosa?
Lo mismo está roto el transistor.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 23, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> Quisiera activar un rele de 12v  pero la salida de activacion solo me da 200mA  no consige moverlo
> la salida viene de un lector de etiquetas  dc  npn  y el voltaje de una fuente de alimentacion 12 v  10A adjunto diagrama lector de tarjeta y releVer el archivo adjunto 189447Ver el archivo adjunto 189448


Y si ves su ficha tecnica... pon relay finder 40.52...
Se alimenta con vcc o vca 12v y su coorriente en bobina es de 1.2A en vca y 650mA en vcc


----------



## 13rodrigotl (Abr 23, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> Quisiera activar un rele de 12v  pero la salida de activacion solo me da 200mA  no consige moverlo
> la salida viene de un lector de etiquetas  dc  npn  y el voltaje de una fuente de alimentacion 12 v  10A adjunto diagrama lector de tarjeta y releVer el archivo adjunto 189447Ver el archivo adjunto 189448


Ese rele es 230V y alterna, ten cuidado con la bobina y no le apliques D.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Con que tensión estás alimentando el circuito ?
> ¿ Estás seguro de que ese relee es de *12VCC *?


si a demas funciona si lo pongo directamente


Scooter dijo:


> ¿Has verificado que funciona la salida con otra cosa?
> Lo mismo está roto el transistor.


funciona con un led perfectamente


papirrin dijo:


> Y si ves su ficha tecnica... pon relay finder 40.52...
> Se alimenta con vcc o vca 12v y su coorriente en bobina es de 1.2A en vca y 650mA en vcc


si es verdad habria alguna manera de activarlo o algun rele que se pudiera activar con la salida del lector de etiquetas


13rodrigotl dijo:


> Ese rele es 230V y alterna, ten cuidado con la bobina y no le apliques D.


la bobina es a 12 v dc  y con 12v dc funciona perfectamente


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 23, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Y si ves su ficha tecnica... pon relay finder 40.52...
> Se alimenta con vcc o vca 12v y su coorriente en bobina es de 1.2A en vca y 650mA en vcc



No son A son W...en 12VDC mas o menos 55mA consume la bobina(12 x 0.055 = 0.66W).


----------



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2020)

Debería de funcionar, ¿Puedes subir la tensión de alimentación un poco a 14V o así?
Si no pon un transistor PNP externo y el relé entre el colector y negativo.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> No son A son W...en 12VDC mas o menos 55mA consume la bobina(12 x 0.055 = 0.66W).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189465


pues si el consumo es de menos de 55mA deberia activarlo


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 23, 2020)

Tiene que poner en algún sitio la tensión de alimentación de la bobina. Por la otra cara o por la parte de arriba del relé.
Esos relés, dependiendo del modelo pueden alimentarse con diferentes tensiones:

FINDER 40.52


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

la fuente pone que es de de 12 v 10A y da según polimetro 12,38 v y 0.450 A y la salida del lector de etiquetas 8.1 v y 0.243A


----------



## peperc (Abr 23, 2020)

por que no lo haces simple, asi no dan tantas vueltas:
conectalo a el circuito: dale para que se active y medi la tension entre :

*V brown y black* ( o sea al tension de el rele)
y medi tambien :

*V black y blue*

pone esas 2 tensiones  estando en activado y veras como te podran ayudar mejor.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> Tiene que poner en algún sitio la tensión de alimentación de la bobina. Por la otra cara o por la parte de arriba del relé.
> Esos relés, dependiendo del modelo pueden alimentarse con diferentes tensiones:
> 
> FINDER 40.52


arriba pone 12 dc


Scooter dijo:


> Debería de funcionar, ¿Puedes subir la tensión de alimentación un poco a 14V o así?
> Si no pon un transistor PNP externo y el relé entre el colector y negativo.


la tension no puedo subirla y lo del transistor me haria falrta un esquema o algo y modelo del transistor por que no tengo mucha idea


----------



## peperc (Abr 23, 2020)

en la datasheet 


			https://descargas.cetronic.es/4052S.pdf
		

no menciona que la bobina tenga un diodo o nada asi.
entonces deberia de andar.

si haces las 2 mediciones que te dije, entonces se podra saber realmente que es lo que esta pasando, es simple y contundente.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> por que no lo haces simple, asi no dan tantas vueltas:
> conectalo a el circuito: dale para que se active y medi la tension entre :
> 
> *V brown y black* ( o sea al tension de el rele)
> ...


tension sin activar marron -negro 0.683 v y 0mA
tension activado   marron -negro 8.7 v y 1.82mA
tension sin activar negro -azul   11.53 v y 2.7mA
tension activado   negro - azul  3.38 v y 0.40mA


----------



## papirrin (Abr 23, 2020)

la pregunta obvia, que vas activar con ese relay,? si vas a poner un transistor adicional para activar el rele quizas puedes usar un transistor de potencia o Triac y eliminas el relay...


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> la pregunta obvia, que vas activar con ese relay,? si vas a poner un transistor adicional para activar el rele quizas puedes usar un transistor de potencia o Triac y eliminas el relay...


lo quiero usar para cortar la corriente a un pequeño  motor de 12v


----------



## papirrin (Abr 23, 2020)

ese relay es como para echar a andar un refrigerador XD (estoy exagerando)

usa un transistor para eso yo creo que con un mosfet o bjt daria batalla.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 23, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> tension sin activar marron -negro 0.683 v y 0mA
> tension activado   marron -negro 8.7 v y 1.82mA
> tension sin activar negro -azul   11.53 v y 2.7mA
> tension activado   negro - azul  3.38 v y 0.40mA


Hola, aún no termino de entender porqué tantas vueltas.
Pero en resumen, cómo estás midiendo las corrientes que mencionas más arriba? Si conectas el multímetro en modo corriente entre marrón y negro, vas  a romper el sensor y posiblemente el multímetro!!!!
Yo pregunto, el sensor funciona con 12V?
El relé es de 12V?
Si ambos es sí! Listo conecta ese relé entre marrón y negro y utiliza los contactos que necesitas.


----------



## peperc (Abr 23, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> tension sin activar marron -negro 0.683 v y 0mA
> tension activado   marron -negro 8.7 v y 1.82mA
> tension sin activar negro -azul   11.53 v y 2.7mA
> tension activado   negro - azul  3.38 v y 0.40mA



buenisimo , aca tenes la respuesta, ves ?? era facil
*tension activado   marron -negro 8.7 v y 1.82mA
tension activado   negro - azul  3.38 v y 0.40mA*

dejando de lado que solo vos sabes como mediste la corriente, que deberia ser igual, ya que es una rama serie, pero eso lo ignorare:
*el transistor NO se satura adecuadamente, *con 8,7 v no llega a dispararse ese rele, quizas con unos mv mas ya podria, pero no llega.

problema identificado nomas

agregale otro T. y listo


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

le he puesto un transistor cuando activo la base va rapido pero si la desactivo no llega a pararse va lento pero sin llegar a pararse que transmisor le puedo poner  esto es lo que le he puesto


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, aún no termino de entender porqué tantas vueltas.
> Pero en resumen, cómo estás midiendo las corrientes que mencionas más arriba? Si conectas el multímetro en modo corriente entre marrón y negro, vas  a romper el sensor y posiblemente el multímetro!!!!
> Yo pregunto, el sensor funciona con 12V?
> El relé es de 12V?
> Si ambos es sí! Listo conecta ese relé entre marrón y negro y utiliza los contactos que necesitas.


el rele es de 12 v dc y el sensor tambien y quiero que se active con el cable azul del sensor .el marron y el negro son + y - y si lo conecto al rele claro que funciona el rele pero el sensor estaria de adorno


peperc dijo:


> buenisimo , aca tenes la respuesta, ves ?? era facil
> *tension activado   marron -negro 8.7 v y 1.82mA
> tension activado   negro - azul  3.38 v y 0.40mA*
> 
> ...


que tipo de transmisor le puedo poner ,en electronica estoy completamente verde no tengo ni idea
no se como he echos las mediciones la corriente entre el azul y el negro siempre es la misma  12.38v y 2.98mA  este activado el sensor o no ,donde cambia es entre el marron y el negro sin activar da 0.67v y 0mA  y activado da 12,20v y 2.93mA esa son las mediciones que me da el polimetro


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 23, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> le he puesto un transistor cuando activo la base va rapido pero si la desactivo no llega a pararse va lento pero sin llegar a pararse que transmisor le puedo poner  esto es lo que le he puestoVer el archivo adjunto 189474
> 
> el rele es de 12 v dc y el sensor tambien y quiero que se active con el cable azul del sensor .el marron y el negro son + y - y si lo conecto al rele claro que funciona el rele pero el sensor estaria de adorno
> 
> ...


el rele no funciona al menos que lo ponga al azul y el negro ahi si se activa


----------



## papirrin (Abr 23, 2020)

ese "transistor" solo tiene dos patitas o es mi imaginacion?

puedes poner como lo estas conectando con un dibujo?
Fue algo parecido a esto?


----------



## peperc (Abr 23, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> le he puesto un transistor cuando activo la base va rapido pero si la desactivo no llega a pararse va lento



empezas MUY MAL:
si queres ayuda, NO tenes que confundir.
un rele se activa o no se activa  ¿ que es eso de que va rapido o lento ??  no es un motor !!!!



pardo1975 dijo:


> no se como he echos las mediciones la corriente entre el azul y el negro siempre es la misma  12.38v y 2.98mA  este activado el sensor o no ,donde cambia es entre el marron y el negro sin activar da 0.67v y 0mA  y activado da 12,20v y 2.93mA esa son las mediciones que me da el polimetro



lo que digo: estas confundiendo .
parece una burla, quizas no te des cuenta... pero asi es.


pardo1975 dijo:


> el rele no funciona al menos que lo ponga al azul y el negro ahi si se activa



decsi que el rele directo entre black y blue se activa ??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 23, 2020)

El relé debe conectarse entre Marrón y Negro, según el esquema NO admite otro tipo de conexión.
Si así no funciona entonces suceden al menos dos posibilidades.
El sensor no está sensando lo que debe, o bien tiene la ganancia al mínimo (ajustable cómo muchos), o has dañado el transistor interno del mismo al intentar medir la corriente, que aún no has explicado cómo hiciste para medirla.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> empezas MUY MAL:
> si queres ayuda, NO tenes que confundir.
> un rele se activa o no se activa  ¿ que es eso de que va rapido o lento ??  no es un motor !!!!
> 
> ...


perdona a lo mejor no me he explicado con claridad lo que va lento es el motor de 12 v .cuando esta activado el transistor va rápido ,pero cuando no esta activado no se para va lento, pero no se para , perdona si te parece una burla no es mi intención pero en electrónica no tengo mucha idea .

el lector de etiquetas que estoy usando tienes tres cables marron + azul - y azul que es el que manda la corriente cuando detecta la etiqueta con lo cual si pongo el rele a + y - funciona pero con marron con negro no que es el que deveria accionar el rele, pero pasemos del rele creo que con un transistor  funcionaria pero no ser cual poner , agradezco tu ayuda de antemano y perdona si te he molestado no era mi intención pero el que no sabe es como el que no ve


papirrin dijo:


> ese "transistor" solo tiene dos patitas o es mi imaginacion?
> 
> puedes poner como lo estas conectando con un dibujo?
> Fue algo parecido a esto?Ver el archivo adjunto 189480





papirrin dijo:


> ese "transistor" solo tiene dos patitas o es mi imaginacion?
> 
> puedes poner como lo estas conectando con un dibujo?
> Fue algo parecido a esto?Ver el archivo adjunto 189480


este es mas o menos lo que he hecho el cable negro es el que va a la base del transistor con esto consigo que se active el motor con el lector pero no llega a parar del todo cuando el lector deja de mandar la señal


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> perdona a lo mejor no me he explicado con claridad lo que va lento es el motor de 12 v .cuando esta activado el transistor va rápido ,pero cuando no esta activado no se para va lento, pero no se para , perdona si te parece una burla no es mi intención pero en electrónica no tengo mucha idea .


yo no entiendo mucho... de cual transistor hablas? pon un diagrama o dibujo una imagen dice mas que mil palabras...

el motor no deberia de ir rapido o lento si esta conectado al relay, encenderia lento o rapido, o no encender...
la fuente de alimentacion que usas para el motor de cuantos mA es? sonaria tambien a que la fuente no tiene capacidad...
tambien suena a que conectas el transistor mal y no satura y corta carrectamente.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El relé debe conectarse entre Marrón y Negro, según el esquema NO admite otro tipo de conexión.
> Si así no funciona entonces suceden al menos dos posibilidades.
> El sensor no está sensando lo que debe, o bien tiene la ganancia al mínimo (ajustable cómo muchos), o has dañado el transistor interno del mismo al intentar medir la corriente, que aún no has explicado cómo hiciste para medirla.


las mediciones las hice dandole corriente al sensor y midiendo los polo con el sensor activado y desactivado sin carga alguna


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> las mediciones las hice dandole corriente al sensor y midiendo los polo con el sensor activado y desactivado sin carga alguna


es un transistor de colector abierto... deberias poner una resistencia de 10k como carga o algo parecido.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> yo no entiendo mucho... de cual transistor hablas? pon un diagrama o dibujo una imagen dice mas que mil palabras...
> 
> el motor no deberia de ir rapido o lento si esta conectado al relay, encenderia lento o rapido, o no encender...
> la fuente de alimentacion que usas para el motor de cuantos mA es? sonaria tambien a que la fuente no tiene capacidad...
> tambien suena a que conectas el transistor mal y no satura y corta carrectamente.


ya no hay rele ,el motor va conectado al transistor pero no llega a parar cuando el lector deja de mandar señal


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> ya no hay rele ,el motor va conectado al transistor pero no llega a parar cuando el lector deja de mandar señal


puedes quemar el transistor si lo conectas el motor directo, quizas ya lo hiciste... debes poner un relay o un transistor de potencia adicional.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> es un transistor de colector abierto... deberias poner una resistencia de 10k como carga o algo parecido.


con la resistencia pararia el motor cuando el transistor no estuviera activado no?

lo que no se donde ponerla , perdona mi ignorancia pero en esto soy  totalmente nuevo


papirrin dijo:


> puedes quemar el transistor si lo conectas el motor directo, quizas ya lo hiciste... debes poner un relay o un transistor de potencia adicional.


el relay no se activa y el transistor no se que modelo o tipo poner , si es verda que he puesto uno y funciona lo que pasa es que no para ,se pone mas lento cuando el lector de ja de mandar señal


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

Vamos desde el principio para verifica que ese transistor no este quemado....

esa conexion que hiciste esta mal... debes poner resistencias como lo puse yo, pero olvidalo... vamos por el principio.

olvida el motor y el relay y todo...

tienes una resistencia de aproximadamente 10K?

si la tienes pon una patita de la resistencia en el brown y una en el black...

mide el voltaje activado y desactivado entre el blue y el black y pon que te dio activado y cuanto desactivado.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Vamos desde el principio para verifica que ese transistor no este quemado....
> 
> esa conexion que hiciste esta mal... debes poner resistencias como lo puse yo, pero olvidalo... vamos por el principio.
> 
> ...


esto es lo que tengo una de 16(Ω).   ,10.5 (Ω). otra de 0.74 (kΩ). y otra de 220(kΩ).  luego a la tarde me hare de n
mas ahora me tengo que ir a trabajar cuando lo tenga te lo mando gracias


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

las de 16 y 10.5 ohms son peligrosas...

digamos que es de 200mA...la maxima corriente...
V=I*R
donde
R=V/I
si
I=.0.2A y V=12v entonces la resistencia minima es R =60 ohms si pones algo mas chico esta mal.

usa la de 0.74k o 740ohms es lo mismo.
Asi deberia quedar la prueba...

Activado El multimetro deberia dar 11.3v aproximado...
Desactivado el multimetro deberia dar 0v o un poquitin mas.. .05v o .1v casi nada.
Si no da eso podria apostar que ya se quemo.
si pasamos la prueba... di que transitores tienes? o sea los codigos que tiene para ver cual sirve....
y tambien di de cuanto amperaje es la fuente o pon foto de la etiqueta donde estan los datos seria mejor.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 24, 2020)

te hago una pregunta media tonta, llegué medio tarde al post y me tuve que leer todo, o casi todo, no probaste de colocar un led en lugar del motor o relay o transistor, a la salida del sensor?
Estimo que lo que estas usando como sensor es lo que se conoce como sensor de calle, si es asi, no son de usarse para accionar algo directo, pero si ese sensor tiene salida a colector abierto, algo se puede hacer.
Lo que no podes hacer es dejar la base del transistor que mueve tu motor, sin una resistencia a masa, sino no se va apagar y te queda el transistor en la zona de conducción y por eso te funciona lento el motor.


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 24, 2020)

Este hilo de algo aparentemente sencillo veo que se ha enredado un poco. De momento he buscado información sobre ese dispositivo para ver qué es exactamente y sus características técnicas, para ver todo más claro:

Sensor EU55-DS7C

Un relé de 12 VDC normalmente ya se activa con 9 VDC. Si ponemos la bobina del relé entre marrón y negro, alimentamos el dispositivo con 12 VDC entre marrón(+) y azul(-), y ese relé necesita menos de 200 mA para activarse, al detectar el sensor un "negro" (pegatina oscura), se tiene que activar el relé. Sin conectar ningún transistor adicional y de momento sin conectar un motor.

Si eso funciona, nos podemos plantear el conectar el motor sin relé, pero antes habría que ver qué queremos que haga el motor y las características de ese motor.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 24, 2020)

jajajaja si se enredó bastante, el sensor no es el problema, muchos son asi y solo cambia como detecta, yo uso la parte optica de ese tipo de sensores, y la señal se la envia al microncotrolador, ya que se tiene que ajustar la transparencia del papel base contra la transparencia de la etiqueta, pero la salida que es lo que mas importa es como la de cualquier sensor npn a colector abierto.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

buenas noches he conectado 


sergiot dijo:


> te hago una pregunta media tonta, llegué medio tarde al post y me tuve que leer todo, o casi todo, no probaste de colocar un led en lugar del motor o relay o transistor, a la salida del sensor?
> Estimo que lo que estas usando como sensor es lo que se conoce como sensor de calle, si es asi, no son de usarse para accionar algo directo, pero si ese sensor tiene salida a colector abierto, algo se puede hacer.
> Lo que no podes hacer es dejar la base del transistor que mueve tu motor, sin una resistencia a masa, sino no se va apagar y te queda el transistor en la zona de conducción y por eso te funciona lento el motor.
> si coloco un led si se enciende ya he logrado que funcione y se pare el motor he colocado un transistor J353 k32 y va bien pero quiero sustituir el motor por un rele pero tengo que poner un iodo y no se cual





Troglodita dijo:


> Este hilo de algo aparentemente sencillo veo que se ha enredado un poco. De momento he buscado información sobre ese dispositivo para ver qué es exactamente y sus características técnicas, para ver todo más claro:
> 
> Sensor EU55-DS7C
> 
> ...



Pienso igual pero no se activa . . .  ya he logrado hacerlo andar con un transistor J353 k32


----------



## peperc (Abr 24, 2020)

yo cuando hable de un transistor era para que el segundo transistor active el rele.
no se que les pasa ¿ se han pegado el covid 19 ?? 
o que ?¿

el transistor de el sensor activa a un segundo transistor ( bcxxx ) y este a el rele y listo el pollo .

yo no lo dibujo por que me anda mal la computadora.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> las de 16 y 10.5 ohms son peligrosas...
> digamos que es de 200mA...la maxima corriente...
> V=I*R
> donde
> ...


 
Cómo no tenía el ordenador para poder comunicarme he estado haciendo pruebas, he puesto un transistor J353 k32  y funciona perfectamente pero quisiera sustituir el motor por un rele pero no se que *d*iodo ponerle, no tengo ni idea, gracias los valores que me da son activado 9.45 V y desactivado 12.33 V


----------



## sergiot (Abr 24, 2020)

Cualquier diodo sirve para eso, un 1n4007 o de esa familia que son los más comunes


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 24, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> yo cuando hable de un transistor era para que el segundo transistor active el rele.
> no se que les pasa ¿ se han pegado el covid 19 ??
> o que ?¿
> el transistor de el sensor activa a un segundo transistor ( bcxxx ) y este a el rele y listo el pollo .
> yo no lo dibujo por que me anda mal la computadora.


 
Y no hace falta un *d*iodo para el relé que iría conectado a los dos polos de la bobina *?*


sergiot dijo:


> Cualquier diodo sirve para eso, un 1n4007 o de esa familia que son los más comunes


Ok gracias


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> Cómo no tenía el ordenador para poder comunicarme he estado haciendo pruebas, he puesto un transistor J353 k32  y funciona perfectamente pero quisiera sustituir el motor por un rele pero no se que *d*iodo ponerle, no tengo ni idea,* gracias los valores que me da son activado 9.45 V y desactivado 12.33 *V


los valores no son correctos... o no lo creo... a menos que fuera análoga la salida...
creo que ya paso a mejor vida el sensor.

el transistor que pusiste es de 1.5A mosfet canal P, esos ya vienen protegidos no creo que sea necesario un diodo, lo que necesitaria es una resistencia de 10 Ohms en la puerta.

si el motor que pusiste no consume mas de 1A con carga, no creo que sea necesario un rele.

si pones el rele en lugar del motor con el mosfet deberia funcionar igual, si no funciona seria por el sensor que esta dañado.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2020)

Osea que el sensor va a un microcontrolador.
¿Que diablos hace ahí un relé?¿Que sentido tiene?

Pon un optoacoplador que es más barato, más duradero y más pequeño


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Osea que el sensor va a un microcontrolador.
> ¿Que diablos hace ahí un relé?¿Que sentido tiene?
> 
> Pon un optoacoplador que es más barato, más duradero y más pequeño


quiere  aislar un motor supongo que de poco consumo si dice que enciende con un transistor interno protegido por sobrecorriente a 200mA

pero parece que el compañero es de los que primero queman y luego preguntan, pero no contesta si se les pregunta XD

Esta era la solucion segun mi opinion:
Resistencia de 740ohms
Resistencia de 10ohms
Mosfet canal P
Relay


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 24, 2020)

Me parece que se está perdiendo el tiempo, en lo que se piensa hacer, lo que debería hacerse y lo que se está haciendo.
Porque mejor no subes una foto sobre lo que comentas indicando entre que puntos realizas las medidas, pero por favor que sea completa la info! Has de cuenta que nos. no estamos allí...
Dices que has añadido un transistor! Cómo has conectado? Entre que puntos?
Que resistencias añadiste? Etc.
Porque así es despiste!


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2020)

yo nunca he usado ese sensor pero que me quede pensando ... en su foto trae un preset que supongo es para ajustar la sensibilidad... yo creería que en su interior trae una histeresis, sera que no la tiene?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 25, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> yo nunca he usado ese sensor pero que me quede pensando ... en su foto trae un preset que supongo es para ajustar la sensibilidad... yo creería que en su interior trae una histeresis, sera que no la tiene?



Ese ajuste es para ajustar el umbral entre el papel base y la etiqueta mas el papel base, en los que hacemos nosotors ese ajuste esta dentro del controlador y aumenta o disminuye la corriente en el diodo emisor, y esos sensor no tienen histeresis, sino a altas velocidades se perderian detecciones de etiquetas.
Del lado de la detección es analogico, y del lado de la salida cambia de estado de alto a bajo como cualquier otro sensor.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Ese ajuste es para ajustar el umbral entre el papel base y la etiqueta mas el papel base, en los que hacemos nosotors ese ajuste esta dentro del controlador y aumenta o disminuye la corriente en el diodo emisor, y esos sensor no tienen histeresis, sino a altas velocidades se perderian detecciones de etiquetas.
> Del lado de la detección es analogico, y del lado de la salida cambia de estado de alto a bajo como cualquier otro sensor.


ok... eso me da a entender que si tiene un conformador de pulso, y ese sensor no debería dar 9V activado sino 0V, y 12V desactivado, claro.. si hizo la prueba como le indique poniendo una resistencia como carga, verdad?
solo te pregunto por que si me quede con esa intriga.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 25, 2020)

Claro, en realidad el sensor no "da" nada, al ser colector abierto pone a masa el retorno de la carga que le coloques, muchos son de un rango de tensión amplio, desde los 10V a los 30V, existen algunos muy pocos que tienen internamente un pullup a tensión de alimentación, me paso hace poco con uno inductivo y me estaba volviendo loco hasta que me di cuenta de lo que estaba pasando.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2020)

¿Pero a donde vas a conectar ese sensor?
¿Por y para qué ese relé?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Pero a donde vas a conectar ese sensor?
> ¿Por y para qué ese relé?


Scooter aqui empezo la odisea...





__





						Ayuda para activar un relé
					

Tienes que usar forzosamente el 555?




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




a ese sensor le quiere poner un motor para mover algo, que movera no lo dijo, pensó en poner un relay para activarlo pero no se activaba.
no ha dicho que quiera usar algún circuito lógico ni nada,, solo del sensor activar motor.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> jajajaja si se enredó bastante, el sensor no es el problema, muchos son asi y solo cambia como detecta, yo uso la parte optica de ese tipo de sensores,* y la señal se la envia al microncotrolador*, ya que se tiene que ajustar la transparencia del papel base contra la transparencia de la etiqueta, pero la salida que es lo que mas importa es como la de cualquier sensor npn a colector abierto.


Pues aquí dice esto, ya no sé si voy o vengo.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 25, 2020)

Esa aclaración es para el uso que YO le doy, no es el uso o el tipo de sensor en cuestión.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2020)

Vale, vale, @sergiot creía que eras tu el que propició el hilo y la pregunta, es que me he perdido varias veces ya entre lo que se pregunta y lo que se contesta.


Yo proponía algo así para poner un relé "gastando poco" la salida del sensor.
Esto debería de dar para poner el relé mas gordo que uno se imagine, buscando un PNP adecuado, claro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2020)

Yo le pondría "un pullup" en la base al PNP para asegurar el bloqueo...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2020)

Yo es que nunca pongo esa resistencia; me gusta vivir al límite, saco los pendrives sin expulsar, dejo los bolis abiertos...


----------



## sergiot (Abr 25, 2020)

Si si, concuerdo con el Dr. sino la base queda en el limbo y hace cualquier cosa.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2020)

De echo casi estoy seguro que fue por eso la confusión del tema, el compañero que inicio el tema desconoce que es un colector abierto y nunca puso una resistencia pullup y pudo haber estropeado el sensor... y hasta ahi es donde vamos, en determinar si satura y corta bien el transistor interno. porque le estuvo conectando el motor, el relay  y un mosfet directamente.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 25, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> De echo casi estoy seguro que fue por eso la confusión del tema, el compañero que inicio el tema desconoce que es un colector abierto y nunca puso una resistencia pullup y pudo haber estropeado el sensor... y hasta ahi es donde vamos, en determinar si satura y corta bien el transistor interno. porque le estuvo conectando el motor, el relay  y un mosfet directamente.


bueno pues ya funciona me ha costado por que es la primera vez que toco electronica y encima  el material lo he reciclado de donde he podido lo he montado como el ultimo esquema que han puesto y va bien ,lo que no se lo que es un pullup ,su funcion y donden se pondria gracias de antemano


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> bueno pues ya funciona me ha costado por que es la primera vez que toco electronica y encima  el material lo he reciclado de donde he podido lo he montado como el ultimo esquema que han puesto y va bien ,lo que no se lo que es un pullup ,su funcion y donden se pondria gracias de antemano


fijate en el esquema que puse con el relay, la resistencia de 740Ohm que esta ahi es una resistencia pullup, significa que (a palabras sencillas) obliga a que en el colector del transistor exista el voltaje de la fuente... o jala el voltaje hacia arriba(pullup)
podrias poner la resistencia pullup en la base del transistor PNP pero de una resistencia mas alta. como de 47k  o 100k (no tengo ganas de hacer calculos pero esas creo funcionarian)
que bueno que funciono. que transistor pusiste? (codigo)


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 26, 2020)

lo muchas gracias por todo sobre todo por tu paciencia el transistor es reciclado de un a tv y no tiene ningun numero ni nada, mando foto y esquema a ver que tal lo veis, 555 es un modulo de retardo  , el sensor es un sensor de movimiento que le entran 12 v y salen 12v el cual activa un rele espero que se entienda el esquema .en el esquema falta un diodo que va en la bobina del segundo rele  ,pero centrémonos en el primer circuito hasta el primer rele que es el que me interesa .


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2020)

No veo el diodo volante.
Veo un diodo en serie.
Eso probablemente rompa al transistor o a otra cosa por la fcem del relé.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 26, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> No veo el diodo volante.
> Veo un diodo en serie.
> Eso probablemente rompa al transistor o a otra cosa por la fcem del relé.


no he entendido nada lo siento soy nuevo , el diodo volante que iria a los dos polos de la bobina ?


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 26, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> No veo el diodo volante.
> Veo un diodo en serie.
> Eso probablemente rompa al transistor o a otra cosa por la fcem del relé.


estos son los diodos que dispongo FR 207  -  RL105  -LTIII / SB540 - LT4123/SB3100  - y dod unidades de LT4145/SB5150


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

a esto se refiere...

donde esta la flecha quizas necesite otro. y la resistencia pullup en la base iria asi.

no son tan necesarios lo diodos... son de seguridad... probablemente si no los pones no pase nada. o quizas se revienten los transistores a cada rato depende del humor de dios jajajaj.

pensándolo bien quizás no quites el diodo en serie, quizás por eso es que esta funcionando el sensor por la caída del voltaje... pero esta a tu consideracion.

*si funciona no lo toques*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2020)

No entiendo cómo puede funcionar ese transistor conectado de esa manera.
Si se trata de un NPN, la base tiene que ser más positiva por 0.7V que la alimentación para que conduzca!.
Si se trata de un PNP, el emisor está intercambiado por el colector!
Salvo que tu esquema esté mal dibujado.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si se trata de un PNP, el emisor está intercambiado por el colector!
> Salvo que tu esquema esté mal dibujado


si es cierto no me fije en eso, quizas este mal dibujado  jajaja


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 26, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> a esto se refiere...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189623
> donde esta la flecha quizas necesite otro. y la resistencia pullup en la base iria asi.
> 
> ...


ok muchas gracias


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No entiendo cómo puede funcionar ese transistor conectado de esa manera.
> Si se trata de un NPN, la base tiene que ser más positiva por 0.7V que la alimentación para que conduzca!.
> Si se trata de un PNP, el emisor está intercambiado por el colector!
> Salvo que tu esquema esté mal dibujado.
> ...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

> el transistor es pnp por que la salida del sensor de etiquetas es negativa y la he puesto a la base o eso creo yo ,¿ seria conveniente quitar la resistencia de 7K y poner una de 100K? el dibujo creo que esta bien solo que donde he puesto B C E base colector emisor este mal puesto, la base creo que esta bien segun el polimetro con los otros puede que me haya liado


la salida no puede ser negativa...

no es conveniente quitar la de 7K y poner la de 100k, si funciona como la pusiste tu esta bien... es mejor una de 100k como la puse yo y la de 7k como esta... para hacer un calculo de esas resistencias se necesita medir la corriente de la bobina y que digas que transistor usaste.(su codigo)

es mejor su ficha tecnica del transistor para determinar la posicion de los pines y su ganancia.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 26, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> la salida no puede ser negativa...
> 
> no es conveniente quitar la de 7K y poner la de 100k, si funciona como la pusiste tu esta bien... es mejor una de 100k como la puse yo y la de 7k como esta... para hacer un calculo de esas resistencias se necesita medir la corriente de la bobina y que digas que transistor usaste.(su codigo)
> 
> es mejor su ficha tecnica del transistor para determinar la posicion de los pines y su ganancia.


el transistor es imposible saber el modelo no tiene numeracion , la salida segun el esquema del lector es negativa


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

pardo1975 dijo:


> el transistor es imposible saber el modelo no tiene numeracion , la salida segun el esquema del lector es negativaVer el archivo adjunto 189624



cuando se habla de negativo es por ejemplo...
positivo seria: 3V,5V,12V,30V.
Negativa seria: -3v, -5V, -12V -30V o sea valores negativos.
como tu no usas una fuente simetrica no puedes tener un voltaje negativo.

lo que tienes es que esta conectado al polo negativo de tu fuente o masa.

te digo si funciona como lo tienes ya no lo toques. ya esta solucionado el problema.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 26, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> cuando se habla de negativo es por ejemplo...
> positivo seria: 3V,5V,12V,30V.
> Negativa seria: -3v, -5V, -12V -30V o sea valores negativos.
> como tu no usas una fuente simetrica no puedes tener un voltaje negativo.
> ...


ok muchas gracias he logrado ver la numeración del transistor  BR    B772    P   017 con la numeracion hacia arriba la resistencia estaria en el pin derecho


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

segun esta es la posicion...

si es PNP


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 26, 2020)

Si el esquema está bien dibujado y el transistor utilizado es un PNP entonces nunca va a funcionar, ya que el emisor debería ir hacia positivo y colector hacia el lado negativo.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 26, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> segun esta es la posicion...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189626
> si es PNP


ok muchas gracias por tu ayuda, segun veo lo tengo bien conectado ,lo dicho muchisimas gracias y perdona si no me he explicado bien pero esto es la primera vez que lo toco


juanma2468 dijo:


> Si el esquema está bien dibujado y el transistor utilizado es un PNP entonces nunca va a funcionar, ya que el emisor debería ir hacia positivo y colector hacia el lado negativo.


el transmisor esta puesto con la numeración hacia abajo ,cosas del directo jajajajaj ,lo siento pero soy nuevo en esto, seria E B C aunque en el dibujo esta bien conectado  (con la numeracion hacia abajo ) y funcionar funciona


----------

